# BOSI Tracker: any communication from them or have them approached them about a deal?



## TRS30 (7 Jan 2013)

I believe BOSI recently sold their loan book. 

Has anyone on a tracker with them had any communication from them or have them approached them about a deal for giving up the tracker?


----------



## ajapale (23 Jan 2013)

Asked last year *Has anyone approached Certus (BOS) about a write down for giving up their tracker?*


----------

